# is reduced footprint legit?



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes reduced fp is legit. You can typically expect the boot shell to fit about a half size smaller. So a twelve in reduced fp will have the footprint of a comprable 11.5. It won't magically fix your problem though.


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

so its really not worth throwing down serious loot on it is what your saying if I dont need em? The rulers that I have now are only a season old but i get this weird pain in my left foot when riding them for a while hard. So even though Im not desperate for a new pair I wouldnt mind seeing whats available out there.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Solomon F series footprint a lot more than just a half size smaller. My F22s are barely any bigger than my hiking boots.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

I have size 9 DC Judge boots (2012) which I believe are rf. My brother has size 9 Celsius boots (2011 I believe) and we can't even fit each other's boots in each other's bindings. That's how big a difference it is between two size 9s. I'd say it feels like a good 2 sizes difference in the shell. I wouldn't expect that much of an improvement but you might be able to at least help your problem a bit.


----------



## C.B. (Jan 18, 2011)

You dont have to spend much more for shrink tech, my Burton's with shink tech were <200 and are smaller than my winter hiking boots.


----------



## LTshredTN (Apr 14, 2009)

whats some of the best small footprint boots other then salomon?


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

LTshredTN said:


> whats some of the best small footprint boots other then salomon?


Burton ions


----------



## SnowMotion (Oct 8, 2010)

The tech is legit. But if its only dropping you to 11.5 your probably still better off on a mid wide (of course your stance angles will also determine this). Another thing you might be able to do is ride a half size down 11.5 making the print 11 or smaller. If you ride allot this would be the way to go. If you do, heat mold them to open them up a bit before you ride. Also understand that they will be tight and have a break in period ( about 7-10 days on snow). If you don't ride allot then it wouldn't be worth waisting an entire season just to break in some boots. Ultimately its up to you but keep in mind your boots are the number one most important piece of your set up so take your time and try on as many as possible. GL


----------



## ChiTownRon (Aug 19, 2012)

eli783 said:


> So Im 5 9 160lbs and am cursed with size 12 feet. Honestly Im sick of being subjected to just buying mid-wides n wides and recently I read about newer boots having reduced footprints. Im definitely kinda skeptical. Any of you out there could say if you feel you actually can size down a bit? Also any recommendations for a decent all mountain boot?


But even downsizing the boots and then downsizing your boards width, will it even make a riding difference considering bigger boots on a wide board probably rides the same as you having small boots on a non wide board?


----------



## SnowMotion (Oct 8, 2010)

ChiTownRon said:


> But even downsizing the boots and then downsizing your boards width, will it even make a riding difference considering bigger boots on a wide board probably rides the same as you having small boots on a non wide board?



...Yes or we would not go threw all the trouble. Again it has allot to do with how much you ride.


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

I hear what your saying thanks alot. I live in NYC and usually only get a good 25-30 days but this year am really going to try to get at least 50 in. The biggest problem I have is that theres only like two shops around and they have an extremely limited selection. Ive spoken to ppl at dogfunk and they said non stop returns are cool, but thats just super annoying to deal wit. Ill definitely look for some of those salomons too


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Salomons do tend to run narrow, so keep that in mind. It's why I always go with them. It's tough to find snowboarding boots to fit narrow feet.


----------



## ChiTownRon (Aug 19, 2012)

SnowMotion said:


> ...Yes or we would not go threw all the trouble. Again it has allot to do with how much you ride.


Well what exactly are the cons and pros of this? Trying to downsize in boots just to get a non wide board doesn't seem like it would help out that much in my eyes. Isn't it basically take your pick on preference? Wide board seem like they would be better for landings and riding pow as I can see non wide board turning better and possibly slightly lighter?


----------



## SnowMotion (Oct 8, 2010)

ChiTownRon said:


> Well what exactly are the cons and pros of this? Trying to downsize in boots just to get a non wide board doesn't seem like it would help out that much in my eyes. Isn't it basically take your pick on preference? Wide board seem like they would be better for landings and riding pow as I can see non wide board turning better and possibly slightly lighter?


The problem is a regular width board can ride pow and land and everything else perfectly. The wider boards though they may have some small pros (mainly eliminating toe drag) they do not match up to the reg board. So if it is possible to downsize within a comfortable limit to get on the reg board its worth it.

If you are the type of rider that finds himself traveling and needs a board for certain types of riding like landings or pow, Its time to build a quiver.


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> Solomon F series footprint a lot more than just a half size smaller. My F22s are barely any bigger than my hiking boots.


^This

I just traded my Salomon Dialogues for some F2.0's. Now the Dialogues were too big for me (hence I returned them), but the difference in boot size is crazy. The dialogues barely fit in my large size bindings and I had at least an inch of overhang on both sides of my board. With the F2.0 I have less than a 1/2 inch of overhang and my straps are damn near bottomed out on my large Formulas (size 9.0 F2.0's).

They make my feet look small. It's kinda weird. One thing to note, doesn't seem like they will pack-out much. At least not like the dialogues did.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

eli783 said:


> so its really not worth throwing down serious loot on it is what your saying if I dont need em? The rulers that I have now are only a season old but i get this weird pain in my left foot when riding them for a while hard. So even though Im not desperate for a new pair I wouldnt mind seeing whats available out there.


IM pretty sure the rulers had reduced footprint last year, am i wrong? If this is the case then don't buy new ones with the same tech.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

OldDog said:


> ^This
> 
> I just traded my Salomon Dialogues for some F2.0's. Now the Dialogues were too big for me (hence I returned them), but the difference in boot size is crazy. The dialogues barely fit in my large size bindings and I had at least an inch of overhang on both sides of my board. With the F2.0 I have less than a 1/2 inch of overhang and my straps are damn near bottomed out on my large Formulas (size 9.0 F2.0's).
> 
> They make my feet look small. It's kinda weird. One thing to note, doesn't seem like they will pack-out much. At least not like the dialogues did.


They don't pack out much. What you have is pretty close to what you end up with. They're not like other boots where you can expect a half size packout.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

SnowMotion said:


> ...Yes or we would not go threw all the trouble. Again it has allot to do with how much you ride.





SnowMotion said:


> The problem is a regular width board can ride pow and land and everything else perfectly. The wider boards though they may have some small pros (mainly eliminating toe drag) they do not match up to the reg board. .


 I didn't understand what you just wrote. From my understanding the main drawback with wider boards is torsional rigidity and being slightly slow edge to edge.

Could you take a moment to explain more clearly your thinking on why regular is so much better than a mid-wide? I actually ride regular/narrow width boards, but I'm interested in understanding your reasoning.


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

Justin said:


> IM pretty sure the rulers had reduced footprint last year, am i wrong? If this is the case then don't buy new ones with the same tech.


Im riding in 08-09 rulers so I doubt they had that tech back then. These things are freaking behemoths. Ive gotten used to "lack" of response in midwides n wides and honestly its not to bothersome. I just hate the feeling of having to be subjected to just wides especially because im only 160lbs.


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> Salomons do tend to run narrow, so keep that in mind. It's why I always go with them. It's tough to find snowboarding boots to fit narrow feet.


Wow thanks for saving me a trip to this shop that has a few pairs miles away. Definitely wont work for these dogs


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

eli783 said:


> Im riding in 08-09 rulers so I doubt they had that tech back then. These things are freaking behemoths. Ive gotten used to "lack" of response in midwides n wides and honestly its not to bothersome. I just hate the feeling of having to be subjected to just wides especially because im only 160lbs.


I see, i thought you ment the boots were only one year old as in last years boot.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

OldDog said:


> ^This
> 
> I just traded my Salomon Dialogues for some F2.0's. Now the Dialogues were too big for me (hence I returned them), but the difference in boot size is crazy. The dialogues barely fit in my large size bindings and I had at least an inch of overhang on both sides of my board. With the F2.0 I have less than a 1/2 inch of overhang and my straps are damn near bottomed out on my large Formulas (size 9.0 F2.0's).
> 
> They make my feet look small. It's kinda weird. One thing to note, doesn't seem like they will pack-out much. At least not like the dialogues did.


same thing here: I had last years dialogues and they were tough to get in my med bindings and were maxing out my straps (getting the ratchets to even engage was taking twice the time and literally wearing me out). Dialogues size have really gotten huge lately...the ones from a couple years back fit in medium bindings fine.

Unfortunately, I'm getting the dreaded Achilles tendon chafe from the 2012 F2.0. Some say it's a seam flaw in the fused "liner" design and/or the lack of a standard liner. Others say the boot is relatively stiff and needs to break in some flex. 

I've only worn them 10 days. I tried "moleskin" padded tape on my Achilles, but that didn't help. Since the inside of the boot isn't that soft, I still want to try some mid-weight socks (I was wearing lightweight socks). 

I also should try 3rd party insoles. The factory "mystic" insoles are relatively nice, but aren't particularly high heeled and might be placing my tendon in the worst spot.

I really want to keep this boot. I love the way the F2.0 fit and the reduced weight. Standard liner "clod-hoppers" don't even seem like an option any more...I'm hooked.


----------

